# Life



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/us-abortion-georgia/2019/03/29/id/909373/

Kudos, Georgia is going to stop abortions that a heart beat can be detected. This will eliminate 90% or more of abortions and basically run planed parenthood hood out of business. Personally I say when was Jesus actually Jesus? At the start of his ministry? When he hit puberty? When he impressed the elders at the Temple? A toddler? At birth? When he had a heart beat? Or was it at the time of the Immaculate Conception? Any answer other than at the time o the Immaculate Conception is dishonest.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/us-abortion-georgia/2019/03/29/id/909373/
> 
> Kudos, Georgia is going to stop abortions that a heart beat can be detected. This will eliminate 90% or more of abortions and basically run planed parenthood hood out of business. Personally I say when was Jesus actually Jesus? At the start of his ministry? When he hit puberty? When he impressed the elders at the Temple? A toddler? At birth? When he had a heart beat? Or was it at the time of the Immaculate Conception? Any answer other than at the time o the Immaculate Conception is dishonest.


Hopefully it with stands the trials of the courts. Man always screws things up even when it's trying to fix things.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mish said:


> Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mish respectfully you are wrong. look on YouTube and you will see whistleblowers of higher-ranking staff members who come forward and tell how they prioritize abortions and they are the money makers of the organization.

Yes planned Parenthood has other programs but they are not the money makers.

When planned Parenthood is conducting an abortion and if the fetus is further along than suspected they will stop the abortion and tell the mother that they have to pay more. In a sense they are strong-arming the mother.

After doing a lot of research of the pros and cons and seeing both sides I am firmly set in my opinion that abortion is murder.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And murder was only a very small part of what Ted Bundy did in his life. Why did we execute him? :vs_worry:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I think this is a very good start. I don't think it goes far enough. Murder is murder. Like Camel, I think life begins at conception. I sometimes theorize that abortion may actually be what the next civil war gets fought over (not abortion in and of itself, but a states' rights).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And Lucifer is about angels, not evil. Get a clue Mish.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


(Disclaimer; I am extremely fond of my good friend @Mish . But just like my own children, when they are wrong, I gently and paternally correct them. I am a Truth Seeker and thus, I expect, no, DEMAND that my peeps know the truth.)

Planned Parenthood is recognized by the US Federal Government and IRS as a 501 (c) (3) non-profit. Planned Parenthood's Financials and Annual Report is available to the public. They accept donations and are funded by the US Federal Government. Planned Parenthood's own documents revealed that in 2016-2018 they performed 650,000 abortions in that 2 year span.

Consequently, the same year that they performed over 321,000 abortions, they also referred 3,889 adoption referrals, and 7,762 prenatal services. They perform over 1/3 of every abortion performed in the US annually. That fact alone does not support the false narrative.

Another myth is that PP offers women health care. The reality is that they perform Sexually Transmitted Disease tests on every woman who gets an abortion yet the media uses that as an example of "womens health care". Same with HIV, Contraception and Pregnancy Tests...which are performed on every woman (over 320,000 per year) who gets an abortion. Yet the media claims this as "Womens Healthcare". WTF?

The "media machine" as well as the evil members of congress and every president who signed a bill into law giving PP monies should be hawg tied and tarred and feathered.

My (and your) hard earned money has gone to the murder of millions and millions of babies over the past 40 years.

I am sincerely sorry and I wish I were a younger man and could take each and every member of congress individually into a locked room and beat the ever loving snot out of them for what they have done to the most innocent and helpless of humans.

May The Lord have mercy upon every damn one of us.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I am probably the only person here that actually was a patient at a planned parenthood. I believe I told this story before on here but I will share it again. When I was 17 I wanted to go on birth control and I didn't want my parents involved. My options were small and a friend of mine said she had gotten birth control through planned parenthood. That is where I went. They were extremely nice and very helpful to a very nervous young girl. They gave me all the check ups I needed and made me watch a movie about safe sex. They also had doctors that would sit and answer questions. It was a very positive experience for me and I believe that they truly wanted to help prevent pregnancy and they did. I didn't get prego till after I was married.  

This is why I continue to support the women's health side of the biz. I know there are a lot of people out there that have been helped by the company.

I guess you can believe what you want but I have first hand experience. So continue on with the bashing. Lol


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I am probably the only person here that actually was a patient at a planned parenthood. I believe I told this story before on here but I will share it again. When I was 17 I wanted to go on birth control and I didn't want my parents involved. My options were small and a friend of mine said she had gotten birth control through planned parenthood. That is where I went. They were extremely nice and very helpful to a very nervous young girl. They gave me all the check ups I needed and made me watch a movie about safe sex. They also had doctors that would sit and answer questions. It was a very positive experience for me and I believe that they truly wanted to help prevent pregnancy and they did. I didn't get prego till after I was married.
> 
> This is why I continue to support the women's health side of the biz. I know there are a lot of people out there that have been helped by the company.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you are not the only person who has first hand knowledge of PP and please know that I am not bashing you or anyone else.

My biggest concern is that the Federal Government , with my tax dollars that are extorted from me under the threat of monetary fine and/or incarceration are used to fund this organization. My second concern is that the media lies about the facts of PP.

I am so glad that you had a good experience and turned out to be the person that you are. I fully believe that an organization funded through competition and the private sector would be better.

So please, do not think that I am bashing you.

Slip!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe life starts at conception, but the heart beat law is a start. If police or EMS finds you unconscious, what's the first thing they check for? A heart beat to see if you are alive! Why if you have a heart beat on the sidewalk you are a living human being but there is argument that if you have a heartbeat in the womb you not are a human being? Where does it start? In the womb? 1/2-3/4-7/8 delivered during birth you become a living human being? As far as birth control and abortion as a constitutional right (where you can find that in there I don't know) why is that particular right Federally funded? How many guns has the Federal government bought you to exercise your second amendment right? Did the government buy you your computer to argue these points over the internet for your first amendment right? As for Federally funded birth control When I was 16 I bought my first condom for 50 cents in a gas station bathroom machine, so I don't think my tax money should fund any of this!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy,
I didn't think your message was bashing. I was having fun with all the messages that were quoting me.

I understand that people don't want to have tax money going towards abortions. I agree with that. I just don't agree that abortion is what planned parenthood is all about. I also don't believe tax money is paying for abortions at their clinics. We can debate that issue but I don't that we will ever agree on it.

To the rest of you... Come at me, bro!! Hehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I think abortions should be legal for anyone that has had an immaculate conception.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> I believe life starts at conception, but the heart beat law is a start. If police or EMS finds you unconscious, what's the first thing they check for? A heart beat to see if you are alive! Why if you have a heart beat on the sidewalk you are a living human being but there is argument that if you have a heartbeat in the womb you not are a human being? Where does it start? In the womb? 1/2-3/4-7/8 delivered during birth you become a living human being? As far as birth control and abortion as a constitutional right (where you can find that in there I don't know) why is that particular right Federally funded? How many guns has the Federal government bought you to exercise your second amendment right? Did the government buy you your computer to argue these points over the internet for your first amendment right? As for Federally funded birth control When I was 16 I bought my first condom for 50 cents in a gas station bathroom machine, so I don't think my tax money should fund any of this!


My birth control pills were $100 a pack per month and insurance didn't cover it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> Planned parenthood is about women's health not abortions. Abortion is a small percentage of what they do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


PP just plays with the numbers to make it appear to be so. But in reality, they're all about abortions. Check this clip out starting 50:15


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Defund PP on he federal level. If they want to provide "health care" they may do so with private funding just like any other business. (This is my soft response)

I truly hope that the perpetrators involved in PP's many evils will endure the wrath of the Almighty. (This is the damn truth)


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> My birth control pills were $100 a pack per month and insurance didn't cover it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh: ...and you could not think of any other free ways not to get pregnant? :vs_lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Annie said:


> PP just plays with the numbers to make it appear to be so. But in reality, they're all about abortions. Check this clip out starting 50:15


I can find a YouTube video that probably says the opposite. I'm sure you would just brush it off. In this day and age there is misinformation everywhere.

I respect that, that is what you believe. I do not.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Slippy,
> I didn't think your message was bashing. I was having fun with all the messages that were quoting me.
> 
> I understand that people don't want to have tax money going towards abortions. I agree with that. I just don't agree that abortion is what planned parenthood is all about. I also don't believe tax money is paying for abortions at their clinics. We can debate that issue but I don't that we will ever agree on it.
> ...


Now Mishy you asked for it and baited me now didn't ya? OK &#8230;.. you had a choice between tequila, romps in the hay, PP or being the virtuous daughter your Daddy dreamed of! :vs_shocked:

You could have leveled with your parents and discovered that there were other options, other than aligning with evil. :devil:.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> I can find a YouTube video that probably says the opposite. I'm sure you would just brush it off. In this day and age there is misinformation everywhere.
> 
> I respect that, that is what you believe. I do not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It can't be both ways. Objectively speaking only one of us can be right. Did you check out the clip?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> :vs_laugh: ...and you could not think of any other free ways not to get pregnant? :vs_lol:


I always find this angle kinda funny. Guys get to buy a 50 cent condom and don't have to worry about carrying a baby. Oh and they want to have a lot of sex, too. A woman is supposed to sustain from having sex. The pill is a way for a woman to protect themselves without worrying about a dude and a condom breaking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> Slippy,
> I didn't think your message was bashing. I was having fun with all the messages that were quoting me.
> 
> I understand that people don't want to have tax money going towards abortions. I agree with that. I just don't agree that abortion is what planned parenthood is all about. I also don't believe tax money is paying for abortions at their clinics. We can debate that issue but I don't that we will ever agree on it.
> ...


I won't come at you Mish, or anyone else. Civil debate among adults. I won't curse or demean others from the safety of a keyboard.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> I always find this angle kinda funny. Guys get to buy a 50 cent condom and don't have to worry about carrying a baby. Oh and they want to have a lot of sex, too. A woman is supposed to sustain from having sex. The pill is a way for a woman to protect themselves without worrying about a dude and a condom breaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It is not really an angle. It is just about recognizing we have choices to make. We all make them. They have consequences. Sometimes we gamble and win and sometimes we gamble and lose. I'm 100% guaranteed not to fall out of a tree if I never climb one. Climbing trees is fun. I wouldn't avail myself of a safety harness given to me by a company that kills millions of babies.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> It is not really an angle. It is just about recognizing we have choices to make. We all make them. They have consequences. Sometimes we gamble and win and sometimes we gamble and lose. I'm 100% guaranteed not to fall out of a tree if I never climb one. Climbing trees is fun. I wouldn't avail myself of a safety harness given to me by a company that kills millions of babies.


Ok, have you researched what hospitals in your area provide educational materials about abortions or actually do them? During a medical emergency would you go to a hospital that does abortions?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/us-abortion-georgia/2019/03/29/id/909373/
> 
> Kudos, Georgia is going to stop abortions that a heart beat can be detected. This will eliminate 90% or more of abortions and basically run planed parenthood hood out of business. Personally I say when was Jesus actually Jesus? At the start of his ministry? When he hit puberty? When he impressed the elders at the Temple? A toddler? At birth? When he had a heart beat? Or was it at the time of the Immaculate Conception? Any answer other than at the time o the Immaculate Conception is dishonest.


actually Jesus was Jesus always.... he created all things and nothing was created without him.. he was in the beginnning


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You guys love when I come around. Hehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> You guys love when I come around. Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:vs_love:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> Ok, have you researched what hospitals in your area provide educational materials about abortions or actually do them? During a medical emergency would you go to a hospital that does abortions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't go to hospitals for fun. Far as that goes, I have not been to a hospital for myself in about 30 years. My doctor, however, has an ethical objection to abortions and would not perform one.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> You guys love when I come around. Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I like when you are around. There are not any other Super Moderators..... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I don't go to hospitals for fun. Far as that goes, I have not been to a hospital for myself in about 30 years. My doctor, however, has an ethical objection to abortions and would not perform one.


That didn't answer the question but ok. I'll try again and make the answer easier. You are going to die! The only Dr that can save you is someone that is pro choice and has performed abortions. . Do you let them save you?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> That didn't answer the question but ok. I'll try again and make the answer easier. You are going to die! The only Dr that can save you is someone that is pro choice and has performed abortions. . Do you let them save you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No. And because the site won't allow the honesty of a two-letter answer: No.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> No. And because the site won't allow the honesty of a two-letter answer: No.


That's an interesting answer. You should probably look up the abortion friendly hospitals in your area.
Do you believe you will go to hell if you let them save you? Or is it just the thought of them touching you?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> That's an interesting answer. You should probably look up the abortion friendly hospitals in your area.
> Do you believe you will go to hell if you let them save you? Or is it just the thought of them touching you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, I wouldn't want them touching me, but it is probably more that at my age, the prospect of death is not all that scary to me that I would have that great a need to be saved. No, I do not believe I would go to hell if he they saved me. As evil as I feel abortion doctors are, they are not beyond the reach of saving grace. I think they could all, if they truly repented, go to heaven.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Well, I wouldn't want them touching me, but it is probably more that at my age, the prospect of death is not all that scary to me that I would have that great a need to be saved. No, I do not believe I would go to hell if he they saved me. As evil as I feel abortion doctors are, they are not beyond the reach of saving grace. I think they could all, if they truly repented, go to heaven.


I really appreciate your honesty in your answer. I respect the conviction of your thoughts. We may not ever agree on the topic but I understand your perspective. =)

Now let's drink some tequila!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> I really appreciate your honesty in your answer. I respect the conviction of your thoughts. We may not ever agree on the topic but I understand your perspective. =)
> 
> Now let's drink some tequila!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:armata_PDT_34: (dang, does this forum not have any drinking emoticons?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> :armata_PDT_34: (dang, does this forum not have any drinking emoticons?)


:vs_cocktail::very_drunk::vs_wine::vs_coffee:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/us-abortion-georgia/2019/03/29/id/909373/
> 
> Kudos, Georgia is going to stop abortions that a heart beat can be detected. This will eliminate 90% or more of abortions and basically run planed parenthood hood out of business. Personally I say when was Jesus actually Jesus? At the start of his ministry? When he hit puberty? When he impressed the elders at the Temple? A toddler? At birth? When he had a heart beat? Or was it at the time of the Immaculate Conception? Any answer other than at the time o the Immaculate Conception is dishonest.


While I'm happy Georgia is doing that, abortion will still remain legal in Georgia as it is in all 50 states because of Roe vs Wade. That's because Constitutional law is higher than state law, unfortunately. This is why it's so critical to get good Supreme Court judges. Right now babies in the womb are considered to be more like property than persons deserving any rights.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Well, I wouldn't want them touching me, but it is probably more that at my age, the prospect of death is not all that scary to me that I would have that great a need to be saved. No, I do not believe I would go to hell if he they saved me. As evil as I feel abortion doctors are, they are not beyond the reach of saving grace. I think they could all, if they truly repented, go to heaven.


I would especially like to go to that kind of doctor and establish a relationship and then let him know that Jesus loves him and Our Lord has a beautiful plan for his life. Maybe pro-life people can make a difference for some of them, I'm sure for at least some.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Need I say more?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The new movie "Unplanned" that's out now in some theatres is about this lady, Abby Johnson who worked for PP for 8 years. She explains how PP lied to her about the babies not feeling pain. Well she found out differently when she assisted with an ultrasound during an abortion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Another facet of PP that burns me up is this - of the Millions of dollars that they get from the federal government, they turn right around and donate Millions of dollars to Democratic candidates.
MY OWN TAX DOLLARS ARE FUNDING THE TAKING OF FREEDOM AND LIBERTY FROM ME.
(Yes, I was yelling)


----------

